# DeBuyer's remorse: The case of the pan that pisses me off.



## foodrocks

Im sure that this is in the wrong place, but I couldn't find the "Cooking Equipment Q&A" section.  
I have a DeBuyer Mineral-Element-Frypan which I am more or less happy with.  The less is partially because i can't get it seasoned, and, whats more important, because it seems to have popped inward a bit (a few mm, but noticeable in how the oil moves to the sides) in the center since I bought it (a few weeks ago).  

Is this normal?  What on earth can be done about it?

Also-

It gets scratched real easy by my cheap soft metal spatula- doesn't that ruin the pan?

And how the heck am I supposed to clean it?  I followed the instructions to the letter, and I either remove what little season I have on it, or I leave carbon stuck to the surface.


----------



## phatch

It's pretty normal to "pop", usually in. The pan changes shape as it heats and cools. As the bottom is usually hotter than the sides (at first at least), it expands and it can only expand in or out. And in is preferable to out as it still rests level and heats reasonably well. When it pops out, it's much harder to use. 

Seasoning, carbon steel doesn't take and hold seasoning like cast iron does. It's just the nature of the beast. Season it as needed. Wash right after use, keep it clean, dry and oiled. It will improve slowly. Then you'll cook something and lose a bunch of the seasoning.


----------



## soesje

carbon DOES take seasoning…..

do NOT wash the pan, just rinse and scrub with HOT water and dry well.

then with a piece of kitchenpaper, lightly oil the inside.

it will become nonstick with use and color darker.

I have the same pan and am happy with it.

the difference with the mineral line of debuyer is that it takes on that layer much slower than their normal carbon pans.

I plan to buy the normal ones next time though, cheaper  too.

do NOT use wine or the like in that pan, it will remove the layers and you will have to start over.

so not good for pan sauces, say.


----------



## chrismit

I don't think it was said that carbon doesn't take seasoning, just doesn't taker it like cast iron does. My experience has been the same as phatch explained. Seasoning tends to come off easier than with my cast iron


----------



## phatch

I have one of these in 10" size. It behaves like all my carbon steel woks. It does season, but it doesn't hold seasoning like cast iron. 

I used it and a 10" cast iron pan this morning to make dutch babies. Both released quite nicely.


----------



## foodrocks

phatch said:


> I have one of these in 10" size. It behaves like all my carbon steel woks. It does season, but it doesn't hold seasoning like cast iron.
> 
> I used it and a 10" cast iron pan this morning to make dutch babies. Both released quite nicely.


I thought that babies were made a bit differently... but I guess that the Netherlands are an interesting place..

Washing- deglaze with hot water, use steel wool for the rough bits, dry, then go over with a kitchen towel and veggie oil until... what? when it is dissolved?

Did yours scratch so easily also?

When it pops in, what do you do with the oil- just add more until it is evenly coated?


----------



## soesje

well carbon is no cast iron so what is the point to compare the two regarding seasoning.

its like apples and pears.

they behave differently, different materials.

foodrocks, mine did not scratch.

and you just wipe with the paper and oil  to lightly oil the pan. so….as simple as that, then store the pan till next time.


----------



## dillbert

I have a cast iron fry pan from my parents that I know has not been "washed" in any year since, at the very latest, 1962.  it gets used for cooking.  when the cooking bit is over, it gets wiped out with a paper towel and left alone.  next time it gets used the 'pre-heat' phase rather more than likely kills any bugs in the pan.

if I was forced to render an opinion, I'd say "it's well seasoned"

carbon steel will season equally as well.  takes a bit longer.  should not be "washed" - use/wipe out/store.

if one must insist on scrubbing the pan clean to the molecular level after every use, one is advised to use Teflon non-stick.....


----------



## michaelga

Forget all the bunk the manufacturers talk about with regards to seasoning.

Here is a good article on the why's and how's of seasoning.

Scrub the pan and follow this article, seriously do it and you will be happy forever.

(even carbon steel will hold seasoning if it is layered on thinly)

http://sherylcanter.com/wordpress/2010/01/a-science-based-technique-for-seasoning-cast-iron/

It works - I keep 3 carbon steel pans in my locker at work... they are my omelet and scrambled egg pans.

Nobody but me ever touches them or they peel potatoes/carrots/onions for a week straight, with no help!


----------



## phatch

You don't need more oil for the domed bottom really. There will still be a sheen of oil on the part that the oil ran off from. If you're using good technique, you shouldn't have sticking problems.


----------



## takingstock

just saw this....wow

I have 2 of these. These were purchased at Tuesday Morning for south of $50...10"

This is generally the only pan I ever use for sautéing, frying...

It cooks amazing and is relatively non-stick and light weight....I love this thing.





  








L1170104.JPG




__
takingstock


__
Apr 6, 2014


__
de-buyer








Clean- Immediately after use hot water, plastic scraper and/or plastic brush....if no then add med. grain salt....very simple and fast!

One of the top 5 most amazing kitchen items I have.


----------

